

JS Wars - bdfh42
http://29a.ch/jswars/

======
bdfh42
Nice write-up from Ajaxian here [http://ajaxian.com/archives/fun-friday-
mullets-and-space-bat...](http://ajaxian.com/archives/fun-friday-mullets-and-
space-battles)

------
pavel_lishin
Holding down space didn't fire continuously, but instead scrolled me down the
page.

Back button didn't work; had to click on a bookmark to leave.

Then it prompted me for a score, preventing me from leaving until I either hit
escape or typed something in.

------
WilliamLP
Sorry, but if a 7 year old kid wrote this in Flash I might be impressed.
JavaScript has light-years to go before it's a viable platform for anything
involving animation and graphics, for even the most cursory uses.

~~~
monos

      >light-years to go before it's a viable platform
      >for anything involving animation and graphics
    

once all browsers support the canvas element (as does firefox3) its just a
matter of time until some standard 2D animation libraries popup that will
enable game development.

flash is ecmascript + proprietary set of libraries and a great IDE. but
javascript has the advantage of coming out-of-the-box with the browser.

(and in the distant future there is Canvas 3D, which really is opengl exposed
to JS :) <https://wiki.mozilla.org/Canvas:3D> )

~~~
WilliamLP
> javascript has the advantage of coming out-of-the-box with the browser

Well sure, but you get a different js with every browser, and always will!

~~~
monos
it's always a different superset. not too bad, and you always have that with
different interpreters / compilers.

------
yannis
With Chrome, it only started when I used enter. Nice demo of what one can do
with JavaScript and modern browsers. As other people mentioned, flash still
wins, but I view this as very impressive.

The code needs quite a bit of polish, but as the author mentioned this was a
quick hack.

------
jfno67
Great demo, It even loads on my Android, I just can't start it without a
keyboard. Wonder how well it would run.

------
IsaacSchlueter
Hey, it's using my favicon!

